# CONNEX Show



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone going next week?


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Not sure is it all week long or certain days?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Wednesday The 22nd and Thursday the 23rd. Starts at noon till 8 PM. This year it has moved to the new convention center in Hartford.

www.conexshows.com/conex/conct/index.po

Will get you directions. You can preregister on line, it just keeps you from having to wait to long if you get there at a busy time.

Nick


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Too far for me


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Hope to squeese it in next week, what day will you be going Nick?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

JMIC,
I'll probably make that decision Tuesday night. Every year I plan the day I am going something comes up to change it.

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Our weekly job meetings are on Thursday mornings, so I'm thinking I'll go up after the meetings and be up there for when they open.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

When the doors open at noon there is usually a crowd because you need to fill out a registration form and they process it and you get a name tag. If you don't mind crowds be there about 1. Or try registering on line and maybe they will have you in the computer and ready to go. Next year you'll get a tag in the mail and it only takes a minute. It takes about 2 to 3 hours to see the show just browsing. If you like to talk it would be hard to spend 4 hours.

Nick


----------

